# Do you do fast food stops?



## Newuberer (Jul 6, 2017)

Newbie here. Wondering how everyone handles PAX asking to stop at a drive through. One of my first rides last week was 3 drunk people. They asked me to stop at Taco Bell drive through. I told them I couldn't.

Taco Bell drive through in my town near all the bars at late night can usually turn into a 35 minute wait. Didn't want to turn their 5 mile ride into a 45 minute trip.

Was it out of ordinary to say no?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Nope. I will drop them off to get their food, they can reorder an Uber when they ready. I try to convince them that it's real, real expensive for me to wait.
If they insist, I tell them I want a tip BEFORE we stop. When I pull up, I can tell how long the line is and that determines the extra tip, RIGHT NOW. No, I don't want a taco, I can buy my own food, thank you IF people pay me fairly for my time. So, how about that tip, RIGHT NOW. 
If they wont do that ... next option is to cancel the trip RIGHT NOW, or I'll take you to the destination in the ap. 
Know when all this happens?
Yup, RIGHT NOW.


----------



## Newuberer (Jul 6, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Nope. I will drop them off to get their food, they can reorder an Uber when they ready. I try to convince them that it's real, real expensive for me to wait.
> If they insist, I tell them I want a tip BEFORE we stop. When I pull up, I can tell how long the line is and that determines the extra tip, RIGHT NOW. No, I don't want a taco, I can buy my own food, thank you IF people pay me fairly for my time. So, how about that tip, RIGHT NOW.
> If they wont do that ... next option is to cancel the trip RIGHT NOW, or I'll take you to the destination in the ap.
> Know when all this happens?
> Yup, RIGHT NOW.


Lol thanks for the reply. Yup they offered to buy me food, I still declined.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Newuberer said:


> Newbie here. Wondering how everyone handles PAX asking to stop at a drive through. One of my first rides last week was 3 drunk people. They asked me to stop at Taco Bell drive through. I told them I couldn't.
> 
> Taco Bell drive through in my town near all the bars at late night can usually turn into a 35 minute wait. Didn't want to turn their 5 mile ride into a 45 minute trip.
> 
> Was it out of ordinary to say no?


Not only was it not out of the ordinary, you'd be a fool to stop, and Uber is on your side on this issue. Uber fee structure is not designed to compensate drivers for long waiting times. The timer is just to help drivers in bad traffic, nothing more.

What I do is I tell riders I can't because Uber stacks calls, i.e., will give us a trip before the trip ends, so Uber policy no longer to wait at stops. That usually works just fine, and they understand.

One of the reasons I stop doing bar rush, is the plethora of these, it's frustrating, and they might rate you low, so I just quit at midnight, and to heck with hauling drunks around.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

I must confess to some gender bias here, and say "It depends."

If it is a couple of guys and business is slow that evening... I probably will.
If it is a group of guys, no matter how busy it is or isn't... no.
If it is a group of college girls, no matter how busy it is or isn't... yes.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

If it's not too busy, I usually will. I have received some pretty nice tips from passengers for taking them through the drive-thru. It really annoys me if they don't tip me though.


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

Newuberer said:


> Newbie here. Wondering how everyone handles PAX asking to stop at a drive through. One of my first rides last week was 3 drunk people. They asked me to stop at Taco Bell drive through. I told them I couldn't.
> 
> Taco Bell drive through in my town near all the bars at late night can usually turn into a 35 minute wait. Didn't want to turn their 5 mile ride into a 45 minute trip.
> 
> Was it out of ordinary to say no?


I am glad you are acknowledging how bad this was for you in the beginning. Most new drivers blindly follow uber mentality of "your private driver" and end up doing things that are not in your best interest.
An extra 30 minutes for a drive through stop equates to 7.88 in the market you are, which is one of the highest


----------



## Steve B.. (Apr 27, 2017)

I will almost always take them and can only think of a couple of times that I wasn't tipped which makes it worth it to me. Plus I always end up with some free taco bell and if there's anything I love more than taco bell it's free taco bell.


----------



## Sgt_PaxHauler (Oct 21, 2016)

Telling my passengers that my windows are busted and can't roll down to do drive-thru orders usually gets me out of having to deal with that.
Additionally, there's *always* food trucks open after 2am in downtown Austin (plus a really good one off of Riverside) to help with the drunk-o-clock hunger pangs. Take pax to one, drop 'em off, take next pax. 
If for some reason I decide to stick to Pflugerville, RR and Cedar Park.. there's always Whataburger.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

I always take passengers threw the drive thru, never a problem for me. 

As a passenger if a driver does not accommodate such a request that is hit on ratings for sure.


----------



## driverx.nj (May 15, 2017)

I have never been asked to do this but if I was, the answer would be NO. 

Now if they offered $20 cash tip upfront, I could be so inclined if it was slow and the line was short.


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

This is also market specific. If I was driving suburbs, I wouldn't mind stopping at a drive thru, but in big cities where uber/lyft emphasize on ride count, those rides are extremely awful.
In the market I drive in, we have boost zones, like last night it was 1.9x, I would rather drop them off and doing another 10+ dollar ride that count towards my 50 ride quest vs spend an extra 15 minutes going out of my way through a drive thru for an extra 5 dollars because of the time. Also in the market I drive in, people usually do not tip, even if you stop for food for them.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

I only get asked to stop at drive-thrus by young people and I am always happy to do it. I think they look at me as the cool uncle they never had. At least I hope they do, LOL.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

It depends. Tip offered, sure! Select and slow during the day, sure. 1am to 2am on a busy night, no way without you offering a tip, lastride of the night at high surge, sure!


----------



## JesusisLord777 (Dec 4, 2016)

It's usually a good Idea as long as you don't let them eat in your car. I have recived a lot of tips from people, for a willingness to be accommodating. 

Of course, some people won't appreciate your excellent service, but most will, and oftentimes drunk people are the best tippers.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

In my experience, 90% will offer to buy you food but only about 30% tip if not prompted. With that said, when they do tip it is substantial, a $5 is a minimum, $10 frequently occurs.


----------



## Carl Lambright (May 13, 2017)

Geez, all these people getting tips for fast food runs... I'd love to be them. For all the times I have taken pax through the drive through, almost all of them offer to buy me food, I always decline in hopes of a tip, which I have never gotten. I've never said no to the request but feel like a complete idiot/tool for not doing so.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Steve B.. said:


> I will almost always take them and can only think of a couple of times that I wasn't tipped which makes it worth it to me. Plus I always end up with some free taco bell and if there's anything I love more than taco bell it's free taco bell.


I've been asked a couple of times if I would like something, and I always decline. One time though, I think I'm going to place a mega-order just to see what the passenger says!

Pax: "Would you like anything?"
Me: "Yes, thanks for asking! I'd like six taco supremes - can I get guacamole on those, please?, Four cheese roll-ups, add onion, two chicken burrito supremes with no sauce, a steak burrito supreme with salsa verde, not the red sauce. Also, I want three enchiritos, a chalupa, four fresco tostadas, and a small diet Pepsi. Oh, and five bags of cinnamon crisps."


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

Steve B.. said:


> I will almost always take them and can only think of a couple of times that I wasn't tipped which makes it worth it to me. Plus I always end up with some free taco bell and if there's anything I love more than taco bell it's free taco bell.


What do you do after you get it? Drive one-handed while eating and getting cheese and lettuce all over your car? Or let it sit and get all cold and soggy?



Carl Lambright said:


> Geez, all these people getting tips for fast food runs... I'd love to be them. For all the times I have taken pax through the drive through, almost all of them offer to buy me food, I always decline in hopes of a tip, which I have never gotten. I've never said no to the request but feel like a complete idiot/tool for not doing so.


I don't normally do drive-throughs but when I do, no cash tips for me either. Occasional offers of food but I decline. And I don't allow eating in my car--partly why I don't normally do drive-throughs in addition to the lost time.


----------



## REDSEA (Jun 8, 2017)

Carl Lambright said:


> Geez, all these people getting tips for fast food runs... I'd love to be them. For all the times I have taken pax through the drive through, almost all of them offer to buy me food, I always decline in hopes of a tip, which I have never gotten. I've never said no to the request but feel like a complete idiot/tool for not doing so.


I stop everywhere and they always offer to buy food and I used to decline. Not anymore, biggest super sized meal I can get now days. (Most over $10 bucks) Same with quickly Marts , Moster and a bag of chips. It almost never surges here when I drive (when schools out during the summer) so at least I get something out of them.


----------



## Daniel Harbin (Sep 23, 2015)

Ask for compensation up front. I ask all the time when I am being asked to go the extraordinary. Now in Vegas places like reefer shops and liquor and other spots give kickbacks. I stopped by a liquor store that gave a 15 dollar kick fir a few minutes. Well worth it.


----------



## Steve B.. (Apr 27, 2017)

AllGold said:


> What do you do after you get it? Drive one-handed while eating and getting cheese and lettuce all over your car? Or let it sit and get all cold and soggy?


I drive them home then enjoy my free taco(s). I've been eating lunch in my car for 30 years, I have no problem eating and driving without making a mess but wouldn't do so with a pax in the car.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Newuberer said:


> Newbie here. Wondering how everyone handles PAX asking to stop at a drive through. One of my first rides last week was 3 drunk people. They asked me to stop at Taco Bell drive through. I told them I couldn't.
> 
> Taco Bell drive through in my town near all the bars at late night can usually turn into a 35 minute wait. Didn't want to turn their 5 mile ride into a 45 minute trip.
> 
> Was it out of ordinary to say no?


I misread the title.
Thought it said do i take food stamps. . .
Never pay more than 50 cents on the dollar for food stamps.


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

JesusisLord777 said:


> It's usually a good Idea as long as you don't let them eat in your car. I have recived a lot of tips from people, for a willingness to be accommodating.
> 
> Of course, some people won't appreciate your excellent service, but most will, and oftentimes drunk people are the best tippers.


I've done probably 15 drive thru runs, all when it was slow and only 2 times have I ever been tipped to go through a drive thru


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Chauffeur_James said:


> I've done probably 15 drive thru runs, all when it was slow and only 2 times have I ever been tipped to go through a drive thru


Im a big Softie.
Even bring drunks to drive through when they are paying normal rate and it is surging.
I used to drink on weekends.
Eating saves livers.
I just cant bear to say no to a hungry drunk.

Especially the students.
Cant bring them home hungry !


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Im a big Softie.
> Even bring drunks to drive through when they are paying normal rate and it is surging.
> I used to drink on weekends.
> Eating saves livers.
> ...


2:45am this morning and I go to the local Mexican fast carry-out place that caters to the college crowd. I place my order, and while I'm waiting I look at the Uber app. There's a small 1.5x surge going on, and I'm smack dab in the middle of it. I get my food, go back online, and immediately get a ride request that's about a block away. I go make the pickup, and two very cute and fairly intoxicated girls climb in.

The one in the front wants to know what there is to eat this late, so I tell them, "Well, you have a choice of Steak 'N Shake, McDonald's, Jack in the Box, or White Castle - that's all there is open now, everything else has closed."

The one in the back is sniffing like a bloodhound, and asks "What do I smell?" "El Rancho," I reply, "That's my dinner."

"Ohmigawd," says the one in the front, "El Rancho is so good! What do you have?"

"I have three shredded beef soft tacos, and a shrimp fajita burrito."

"Oh those are soooo good!" says the one in the back. "I'd do anything for a shrimp fajita burrito!"

"Anything?" I ask.

"Anything!" they both reply.

Guess who got his Navigator washed, waxed, and detailed?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Spotscat said:


> 2:45am this morning and I go to the local Mexican fast carry-out place that caters to the college crowd. I place my order, and while I'm waiting I look at the Uber app. There's a small 1.5x surge going on, and I'm smack dab in the middle of it. I get my food, go back online, and immediately get a ride request that's about a block away. I go make the pickup, and two very cute and fairly intoxicated girls climb in.
> 
> The one in the front wants to know what there is to eat this late, so I tell them, "Well, you have a choice of Steak 'N Shake, McDonald's, Jack in the Box, or White Castle - that's all there is open now, everything else has closed."
> 
> ...


Is that all that was " polished"?


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Is that all that was " polished"?


Yup, nothing more.

I love the college girls - they're great eye candy! But at my age, I also realize that anything beyond just looking at these little tigresses would be fatal - I'd have a heart attack or a stroke trying to physically satisfy one!

Big Mac's, college girls, recreational pharmaceuticals... all are on my "Verboten" list.

Like the Stones said - "What a drag it is getting old."


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Im not so sure


Spotscat said:


> Yup, nothing more.
> 
> I love the college girls - they're great eye candy! But at my age, I also realize that anything beyond just looking at these little tigresses would be fatal - I'd have a heart attack or a stroke trying to physically satisfy one!
> 
> ...


Im not so sure Keith Richards has given up anything.

I think the Rolling Stones will go out like
Joe Cocker did.
Joe knew he had cancer.
Didnt tell his fans.
Joe went on tour.
A Farewll Tour.
That only he knew about.
Doing what he loved.
Revisiting all the places and enjoying himself one last time.
Best " Wake" a man could give himself . . .
The Stones
55 YEARS of tours.

Anyway, what derailed my train of thought . . ." Time waits for no one
And it wont wait for me".- Rolling Stones


----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

I've done it. I don't care to do it. But I typically get food offer and tip. I pass on the food but always take the tip. Two weeks ago a wedding group gave me $20 on a 5 mile ride to their hotel to hit Taco Bell. That was worth it.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

vesolehome said:


> I've done it. I don't care to do it. But I typically get food offer and tip. I pass on the food but always take the tip. Two weeks ago a wedding group gave me $20 on a 5 mile ride to their hotel to hit Taco Bell. That was worth it.


Nothing
Says Wedding
Like TACO BELL.

Im NOT saying what the taco meat is made from
But
Have You seen the Taco Bell dog lately ?

What the Heck.
If Tequila kills the worm in the bottle
Its got to be good for intestinal worms.


----------



## Singing in the Rain (Apr 5, 2017)

The ONLY time I will make a stop through the drive thru with a pax is if I'm really hungry and the pax is offering to pick up my tab, too. Otherwise, no dice. Oh, and there is NEVER any eating allowed in the car.

As others have said, the best approach is to drop them off at the eatery and then have them summon another ride when they're ready too leave.


----------



## Butter (Jun 26, 2017)

I take 'em. Food stays up front with me until I drop them off, however. Only tipped once on a food run but they've always offered to feed me.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Im a big Softie.
> Even bring drunks to drive through when they are paying normal rate and it is surging.
> I used to drink on weekends.
> Eating saves livers.
> ...


You're such a good mommy.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I usually go through the drive-thru if it doesn't look like it will take too long. I took a car full of happy drunks through Taco Bell one Saturday night and got a $40 tip.


----------



## DenverRose (Jul 3, 2017)

vesolehome said:


> I've done it. I don't care to do it. But I typically get food offer and tip. I pass on the food but always take the tip. Two weeks ago a wedding group gave me $20 on a 5 mile ride to their hotel to hit Taco Bell. That was worth it.


My word! Taco Bell for a wedding? That would not go over well for my hubby, I'm too gassy!


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

This is one of the images on my tablet slideshow....


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

SadUber said:


> I only get asked to stop at drive-thrus by young people and I am always happy to do it. I think they look at me as the cool uncle they never had. At least I hope they do, LOL.


Expertly staying in character. I have to say again, he picked the perfect name.


----------



## prop (Jul 10, 2017)

I do when its slow and I'm not getting regular ride requests, because charged time is worth more than the time I'm twiddling my thumbs making no money, even if the waiting time isn't much its more than 0. But if it's busy and I've been straight going ride to ride or there's a surge on and the ride I'm giving isn't a surge ride, sorry "I've got stacked rides" is my excuse and I won't do it.


----------



## lowcountry dan (Jun 15, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I always take passengers threw the drive thru, never a problem for me.
> 
> As a passenger if a driver does not accommodate such a request that is hit on ratings for sure.


The next time you take a rider to the drive through, lose surge business, get a drink or food spilled in your car, deal with odors from the food, let me know how that works out. The very idea of anyone having the nerve to ask me to wait for them in this situation is absurd. Want to go to the drive through? One star, get out of my vehicle and I request that I never get you as a rider again. Not only that, I will do my best to get you banned from Uber altogether. Get your crappy fast food on you're own time. It's my car, and I'll be damned if some inconsiderate clown is going to abuse my car and my time.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

lowcountry dan said:


> The next time you take a rider to the drive through, lose surge business, get a drink or food spilled in your car, deal with odors from the food, let me know how that works out. The very idea of anyone having the nerve to ask me to wait for them in this situation is absurd. Want to go to the drive through? One star, get out of my vehicle and I request that I never get you as a rider again. Not only that, I will do my best to get you banned from Uber altogether. Get your crappy fast food on you're own time. It's my car, and I'll be damned if some inconsiderate clown is going to abuse my car and my time.


Never had a problem with having people go threw the drive threw yet, if I ever have a problem I will be sure to report it to you. I feel the same way about drivers who do not do drive threws as you do about passengers who ask for such a service. Hopefully one day you can give me a ride so we can both one star each other.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Thank you son.
Now tell your dad


UberBastid said:


> You're such a good mommy.


 To send child support.


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

Steve B.. said:


> I will almost always take them and can only think of a couple of times that I wasn't tipped which makes it worth it to me. Plus I always end up with some free taco bell and if there's anything I love more than taco bell it's free taco bell.


I have trouble believing this. Most who go thru drive in are young and young dont tip!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> As a passenger if a driver does not accommodate such a request that is hit on ratings for sure.


.........and because I will not let you eat your drive-through in the car because I do not want half of your loaded burrito all over my floor and seats, is that a one-star as well? I guess that your one one-star is better than the money that I would lose cleaning up after you or the one-stars from several subsequent customers because I missed a few pieces of your loaded burrito.

I will pass over your not tipping for the drive-through that wastes my time (READ: money)



JesusisLord777 said:


> *don't let them eat in your car.*
> 
> Of course, some *most* people won't appreciate your excellent service


 (emphasis mine)

The first quoted phrase is a "^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

The second quoted phrase is a FIFY.



Spotscat said:


> I've been asked a couple of times if I would like something, and I always decline. One time though, I think I'm going to place a mega-order just to see what the passenger says!
> 
> Pax: "Would you like anything?"
> Me: "Yes, thanks for asking! I'd like six taco supremes - can I get guacamole on those, please?, Four cheese roll-ups, add onion, two chicken burrito supremes with no sauce, a steak burrito supreme with salsa verde, not the red sauce. Also, I want three enchiritos, a chalupa, four fresco tostadas, and a small diet Pepsi. Oh, and five bags of cinnamon crisps."


You forgot, "Oh, and while we are at it, I am going to stop at the beer store down the street. If you could run in and buy me a six pack of Crudweiser, please, I just drank the last nipper that I had before I picked you up. The six will hold me until I can get to the whiskey store to-morrow. I need to remember to buy more nippers next time so that I do not run out so quickly. Thanks!"



AllGold said:


> cheese and lettuce all over your car?
> 
> And I don't allow eating in my car--partly why I don't normally do drive-throughs in addition to the lost time.


^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^



Daniel Harbin said:


> I stopped by a liquor store that gave a 15 dollar kick fir a few minutes. Well worth it.


I suppose that the fifteen bananas will compensate for the customer's failure to purchase for you a six pack.



Singing in the Rain said:


> Oh, and there is NEVER any eating allowed in the car.
> 
> As others have said, the best approach is to drop them off at the eatery and then have them summon another ride when they're ready too leave.


^^^^^^^and THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^



Butter said:


> Food stays up front with me until I drop them off, however.


^^^^^^File this one in the "Why did I not think of that?" Department. Still, it is rare that I will do drive-through, as it is not profitable. I am in business to make a profit.



Fishchris said:


> This is one of the images on my tablet slideshow....


Considering your advocacy of drivers' accepting non-profitable pings, I am surprised.



Uberfunitis said:


> Hopefully one day you can give me a ride*, never*.


FIFY


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> .........and because I will not let you eat your drive-through in the car because I do not want half of your loaded burrito all over my floor and seats, is that a one-star as well? I guess that your one one-star is better than the money that I would lose cleaning up after you or the one-stars from several subsequent customers because I missed a few pieces of your loaded burrito.


Never said anything about eating in your car. I have no desire to eat in the car only to pick up the food on the way.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

If they offer to buy you food I decline and ask for a tip instead. And make sure you get something in return if you do make a food stop.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> I have no desire to eat in the car


Thank you for the clarification. Most people not only want to stop, they want to eat it in the car, as well. Remember, human beings are empirical creatures. Hence, my question to you.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> Never had a problem with having people go threw the drive threw yet


Okay, but what if they 'threw' up  lol


----------



## lowcountry dan (Jun 15, 2017)

As a rider you are a guest in my vehicle. Did you pay for said vehicle? Do you pay to maintain said vehicle? No. Then why on Earth do you think you can dictate to me on where I must go? You do not get to commandeer my car for a few dollars. If you do not understand it is disrespectful and impolite to have food and drink in someone's car, then you should get out, never to be seen again.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Here's a thought...

Suppose we all let the pax eat in the car - Taco Bell, for example. Then when they're done, take pics of the lettuce and cheese scattered on the floor, upload them to Uber, and ask for the cleaning fee.

Lettuce and cheese will vacuum up fairly simply - let Uber fight it out with the passengers about the mess they made!

I wonder if nickel and dimeing Uber is worth the effort?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Spotscat said:


> Here's a thought...
> 
> Suppose we all let the pax eat in the car - Taco Bell, for example. Then when they're done, take pics of the lettuce and cheese scattered on the floor, upload them to Uber, and ask for the cleaning fee.
> 
> ...


I am thinking that as a passenger I need to take a picture of the back of the car when I get in and when I get out when the ride is over. I have seen threads where drivers send false pictures in an attempt to get a cleaning fee.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

If they make it worth my while, providing they don't eat in the car.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

SadUber said:


> I only get asked to stop at drive-thrus by young people and I am always happy to do it. I think they look at me as the cool uncle they never had. At least I hope they do, LOL.


They don't. They look at you as the older guy they can _manipulate.
_
OP, there is definite hope for you!


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Newuberer said:


> Newbie here. Wondering how everyone handles PAX asking to stop at a drive through. One of my first rides last week was 3 drunk people. They asked me to stop at Taco Bell drive through. I told them I couldn't.
> 
> Taco Bell drive through in my town near all the bars at late night can usually turn into a 35 minute wait. Didn't want to turn their 5 mile ride into a 45 minute trip.
> 
> Was it out of ordinary to say no?


Not sure of your town, but I tell them uber eats is still delivering and hand them a promo card. NO sense in getting a buzzkill waiting in a drive thru. They can order food in the car and it will arrive not long after they get home.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> I am thinking that as a passenger I need to take a picture of the back of the car when I get in and when I get out when the ride is over. I have seen threads where drivers send false pictures in an attempt to get a cleaning fee.


Do not laugh. You might have to do just that. I would not p ut it past some of the people here.......and you tend to get the better drivers on these Boards.

If some customers will pull some stunts and concoct phanstastic stories, what is to stop a driver? This is coming from someone who usually takes the part of the driver.

At one point, if a customer denied the mess, even though there was photographic evidence, Uber would take the money back from the driver. I understand that Uber has discontinued this practice.


----------



## prop (Jul 10, 2017)

Spotscat said:


> Here's a thought...
> 
> Suppose we all let the pax eat in the car - Taco Bell, for example. Then when they're done, take pics of the lettuce and cheese scattered on the floor, upload them to Uber, and ask for the cleaning fee.
> 
> ...


this might be the most deliciously evil thing I ever read. That said, I could never consciously do it myself. Integrity and honor and such.


----------



## SRGuy (May 17, 2016)

Newuberer said:


> Newbie here. Wondering how everyone handles PAX asking to stop at a drive through. One of my first rides last week was 3 drunk people. They asked me to stop at Taco Bell drive through. I told them I couldn't.
> 
> Taco Bell drive through in my town near all the bars at late night can usually turn into a 35 minute wait. Didn't want to turn their 5 mile ride into a 45 minute trip.
> 
> Was it out of ordinary to say no?


Tell them they get one stop - their choice - Taco Bell or home. If they insist just end the ride and boot them. In SF we got a notice about a pilot program for multi-stops but nobody has seen it happen. A buddy of mine suggested telling the pax that wanted multi stops to agree to it and tell them you'd gotten the email. At the first stop it complete trip, rate the pax and say "Oh , crap. It didn't work". And then explain to them they need to exit the vehicle because you have no insurance.


----------



## Daniel Harbin (Sep 23, 2015)

Stops are easy, 5 bucks up front for each stop. I have been to asking money up front for "unusual circumstances" like when they have more than 4 riders.


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

Spotscat said:


> Here's a thought...
> 
> Suppose we all let the pax eat in the car - Taco Bell, for example. Then when they're done, take pics of the lettuce and cheese scattered on the floor, upload them to Uber, and ask for the cleaning fee.
> 
> ...


Except it won't be only lettuce and (non-melted) cheese. It will also be greasy and gooey stuff that can't be vacumed up.

As far as submitting it for a cleaning fee every time, I know you're just kidding (right?), but the reason not to do it is because Uber/Lyft would decide you're asking for too many cleaning fees and would stop giving them.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

AllGold said:


> Except it won't be only lettuce and (non-melted) cheese. It will also be greasy and gooey stuff that can't be vacumed up.
> 
> As far as submitting it for a cleaning fee every time, I know you're just kidding (right?), but the reason not to do it is because Uber/Lyft would decide you're asking for too many cleaning fees and would stop giving them.


Pax #1 spills a soda on your floor mats. You take pics, send them to Uber, and request the cleaning fee.
Pax #2 spills some lettuce and cheese from Taco Bell on your floor mats. You take pics, send them to Uber, and request the cleaning fee.
Pax #3 spills some french fries from McD's. You take pics, send them to Uber, and request the cleaning fee.
Pax #4 drops a chicken nugget on the floor. You take pics, send them to Uber, and request the cleaning fee.
And so on, and so on, and so on...

What I'm wondering is how many Uber drivers would have to start demanding cleaning fees from Uber before they (Uber) said "Enough is enough!" and issued an edict to the passengers along the lines of "No eating in the ride share vehicles!"??


----------



## prop (Jul 10, 2017)

Spotscat said:


> Pax #1 spills a soda on your floor mats. You take pics, send them to Uber, and request the cleaning fee.
> Pax #2 spills some lettuce and cheese from Taco Bell on your floor mats. You take pics, send them to Uber, and request the cleaning fee.
> Pax #3 spills some french fries from McD's. You take pics, send them to Uber, and request the cleaning fee.
> Pax #4 drops a chicken nugget on the floor. You take pics, send them to Uber, and request the cleaning fee.
> ...


They wouldn't, they'd just deny us the cleaning fees because the policy says "that requires significant cleaning and prevents you from taking further trips" so they'd just say no and if we kept doing it they'd just deactivate us. Plus if you take a trip after that one, it automatically means no cleaning fee cause obviously a french fry is not preventing you from taking further trips. Seems a little excessive to me, not that I haven't had to stop and clean my backseat before from a rider deciding to snack and leave a mess by spilling candy and chips which is always annoying.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

prop said:


> They wouldn't, they'd just deny us the cleaning fees because the policy says "that requires significant cleaning and prevents you from taking further trips" so they'd just say no and if we kept doing it they'd just deactivate us. Plus if you take a trip after that one, it automatically means no cleaning fee cause obviously a french fry is not preventing you from taking further trips. Seems a little excessive to me, not that I haven't had to stop and clean my backseat before from a rider deciding to snack and leave a mess by spilling candy and chips which is always annoying.


This is what Uber tells the riders --

_*In order for riders to enjoy safe, comfortable rides, drivers maintain clean vehicles.

Riders are responsible for damage to the interior or exterior of a vehicle caused by incidents such as vomiting or food spills.

Cleaning fees are assessed and charged according to the extent of damage. There are 4 levels of severity. From low to high:

1. Damage that requires vacuuming or simple cleaning (e.g. small messes, food or drink spills) is charged $20.

2. Vomit or spills on the exterior of a vehicle are charged $40.

3. Vomit and larger food or beverage spills on fabric or other hard-to-clean surfaces inside a vehicle typically require detailing and are charged $80.

4. Significant amounts of bodily fluids (e.g. urine, blood, or vomit) on the vehicle's interior or messes that require cleaning between the window and door are charged $150.
*_
The way I read this is that if I have to go vacuum the car out between trips, I should get $20. Granted, I can just pick up a McNugget and toss it, but anything else... show me the money!

Later, Uber states --

_*Professional cleaning fees are based on nationwide industry averages. If charged to a rider, these fees are paid in full to the driver.*_

Maybe there's a detailing shop in Podunk, Mississippi that will clean a bucketful of puke out of a car for $150. If my detail shop charges $275, I expect to be reimbursed the full amount.

If not... then we go to arbitration and I'll let Uber explain to the arbitrator why I should get hosed for $125.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Spotscat said:


> This is what Uber tells the riders --
> 
> _*In order for riders to enjoy safe, comfortable rides, drivers maintain clean vehicles.
> 
> ...


They could always require you to get multiple estimates and than pay the lowest estimate even if it is below 150


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

Spotscat said:


> Pax #1 spills a soda on your floor mats. You take pics, send them to Uber, and request the cleaning fee.
> Pax #2 spills some lettuce and cheese from Taco Bell on your floor mats. You take pics, send them to Uber, and request the cleaning fee.
> Pax #3 spills some french fries from McD's. You take pics, send them to Uber, and request the cleaning fee.
> Pax #4 drops a chicken nugget on the floor. You take pics, send them to Uber, and request the cleaning fee.
> ...


Your hypothetical pax have significantly better aim (with everything going on the floor not the seat) and miraculously eat only food that is easy to clean up. No ketchup on the seat from a burger or ranch dressing from a wrap or honey mustard sauce from a chicken nugget?

Also, apparently you haven't noticed the threads here on U.P. where drivers complain that Uber payed their first cleaning fee request but denied their second fee request for no good reason other than maybe they were submitting too many cleaning fees.


----------



## prop (Jul 10, 2017)

Spotscat said:


> This is what Uber tells the riders --
> 
> _*In order for riders to enjoy safe, comfortable rides, drivers maintain clean vehicles.
> 
> ...


I stand corrected, but I think uber would still just start denying and deactivating us just based on how quick they hang drivers out to dry


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> They could always require you to get multiple estimates and than pay the lowest estimate even if it is below 150





AllGold said:


> Your hypothetical pax have significantly better aim (with everything going on the floor not the seat) and miraculously eat only food that is easy to clean up. No ketchup on the seat from a burger or ranch dressing from a wrap or honey mustard sauce from a chicken nugget?
> 
> Also, apparently you haven't noticed the threads here on U.P. where drivers complain that Uber payed their first cleaning fee request but denied their second fee request for no good reason other than maybe they were submitting too many cleaning fees.





prop said:


> I stand corrected, but I think uber would still just start denying and deactivating us just based on how quick they hang drivers out to dry


Well we shall see how Uber responds to a request for cleaning fees - my sister had one of her passengers tonight get sick in the back of the car and vomit all over the door, seat, and floor.


----------



## prop (Jul 10, 2017)

Spotscat said:


> Well we shall see how Uber responds to a request for cleaning fees - my sister had one of her passengers tonight get sick in the back of the car and vomit all over the door, seat, and floor.


I'm sure she'll get the cleaning fee she deserves for that, its if the driver does the little "oh they spilled 3 fries" over and over again they'd get pissy and deny.


----------

